
Interactive Visualization for Analysis of Bed Capacities for Covid-19 Patients - _Microft
https://coronavis.dbvis.de/en/
======
op03
This is damn cool.

I think this was the strategy S.Korea used to handle sudden surge at any one
location - "Regions shared doctors and opened their hospitals to each other’s
patients"

An app like this would have prevented all those ER docs/nurses breaking down
in NYC.

Its going to be interesting to see how this stuff is doing to be used the next
time.

